# LF: Java Moss, Anubias Nana, other Low Light/Very Easy Maintain



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

As above, looking for easy to care for low maintenance, low light plants as my first planted tank!

Stocking a Fluval Edge 17" long x 14" wide. 14" height.

Need some tall background plants and low to the earth growing foreground plants.
Planning a Moss Wall and foreground carpeting of some sort.

Using the following as my inspiration:









Found:
Java Fern, 
Christmas Moss


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Also looking for something similar to HC, Hemianthus callitrichoides-
but doesn't require CO2


----------

